
Communist China warns U.S. about diplomacy with the Republic of China (Taiwan) - maxwell
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/china-warns-us-about-taiwan-diplomacy
======
tabtab
The President should pack his bags, and say, "If you give us counter-tariffs,
I shall visit Taiwan. I'm all ready."

